# Looking for new tires... need help!!!



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys - I have an 05 and am planning on going with the 19" TSW Thruxton's... saw them yesterday mounted on my car and they look awesome!! Anyway, I still need to decide which tire to get. Performance and tread life are number one but I don't think I want to spend $300+ for Michelins... does anybody have any ideas? The guy at the shop recommended either Toyos or BFG G-Force. Does anybody have any experience with these or another tire that they absolutely love? Please give me some help! Thanks guys!


----------



## Slick02 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Nitto's and the Toyos are virtually the same tire either one of those for the buck are probably going to be your best bet.


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks guys - I actually might go with the Kumho SPTs because they got good reviews and are dirt cheap in comparison. If they suck though, I will quickly flip to the Toyos. I'll be sure to post a review.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess the cheapo Fuzion ZRi's that I have on my grocery getter GTP won't do for a GTO.

But the $58 a tire price tag sure is nice.

What's the price range for GTO tires?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I put the Kumhos on the back of my goat a month ago, they're crap until they're heated up, but once they get warm, they stick like glue.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2006)

What about Maxxis? They are cheap, and got a great report in "Wheels" magazine's performance tyre test.

I ran a set on my Holden supercharged VYII S and was impressed with their performance. Particularly igood f you live somehwere with wet weather.

My new SS Ute runs 18 inch Bridgestone Potenzas from the factory, an excellent tyre, but unsure if they are available in the USA.

Thunder, from down under.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Paul79UF said:


> I guess the cheapo Fuzion ZRi's that I have on my grocery getter GTP won't do for a GTO.
> 
> But the $58 a tire price tag sure is nice.
> 
> What's the price range for GTO tires?


I was looking into getting those for my GOAT. Any reason you think they won't work on the GTO? Install and warranty is gonna cost me $453 and change and thats putting 275's in the back. For the price and traction rating, I can't beat them. Tread design isn't bad either. What do you think about them?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have the toyo proxes T1-R for 13,000 miles and they are just great. still got some more life in them and never been rotated. i have laided many black marks but maybe 5 burn outs.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Cheapos*

I don't think I want cheapo tires on my GOAT when I'm doing over 100 alot of the time. :confused


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Kumho's are absolute crap in my opinion, I've always despised those things as have most of my car buddies that tried them out, but I've found that people either swear by them or hate them. 

As far as the Fuzions though...they give VERY nice performance for the money. I've always liked them, and they've done exceptionally on our s2000 where road huggage is especially important. I was considering a set for the goat when the time comes......


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

WellI went and did it. For $453 I got two 245/45-17's and two 275/40-17's with the warranty plan. I should get them installed hopefully this week. Hoping to get a pair of factory rims to have widened for the rears. I hate this waiting crap!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Goodyear F1 GS-D3s.

This is my second set of GS-D3s. I like them- _a lot._ They are ****-grippy and give plenty of warning before they let go at the limit when canyon carving...a very distinctive _howl_. 8) 

During cruise, I don't find them harsh or loud at all, and the wet traction is very good. I was considering the BFG g-Force T/As because of the substantial discount, but considering that I got 30,000 good, hard miles out of the last set of Goodyears I saw little reason to feck around. I paid $235/ea installed, out the door for my 245/40ZR18s. 

My previous two tire sets (this is my fiourth set) were Dunlop FM901s...the first set lasted almost 40k miles, but post-suspension upgrade only 20k miles had passed before they were (dangerously) toast. To be fair, I had a very aggressive amount of negative camber dailed in at the time, which really tore up the inner edge. I prefer the dry grippiness, decent wet traction, and audible limit warning of the Goodyears. Besides, the FM901s were discontinued.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Which BFG g-force were you running? I have the BFG T/A KD's and love them, if you had the g-force T/A KDW's then you might want to give the KD's a try next time. I paid approx. $218 ea. for the front and $255 ea. for the rears. These tires don't give you the miles of the KDW's, but if you want performance it doesn't get any better until you hit the $400-500 a tire range.


----------

